# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Security questions

## royUK

The rule referring to security should only apply to posts requesting breaking of passwords, not what to do to avoid the enable macro message.

There are well documented ways to avoid this that have been introduced in later versions of Excel. To lock or delete posts asking for such help should not be considered as asking for help to bypass a password. I have seen one such post locked recently & one that discussed these methods seems to have been deleted.

I would not condone allowing password breaking code or links to such software to be published here or on any Forum but discussions about avoiding the message that involve direct action from the user should not be deleted!

----------


## arlu1201

Thank you for the info Roy.  This will surely help the mods in discerning the difference.

----------

